# Au Powder w/new pics



## Tndavid (Feb 5, 2017)

This is the freshly dropped powder for another member/friend. All I gotta do is wash and melt 



Edit: To add picture. Opps. It's late.


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 8, 2017)

tnpretty!


----------



## aga (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice !

Not getting jealous. No, definitely not. Certainly not getting jealous .... :evil:


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks guys...


----------



## crbaker41 (Feb 8, 2017)

very nice


----------



## chuckgambale (Feb 9, 2017)

Good stuff my man


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks fellows!!


----------

